# Mantis



## GRbenji (Nov 22, 2010)

Hope you like them.

#1 - A 1cm Juvenile






#2 - Gotcha!





#3


----------



## Frequency (Nov 22, 2010)

WoW

What a show

Regards


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 22, 2010)

Great series. #2 does it for me.


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 23, 2010)

great shots! 3 is pricless, very preditorial!


----------



## GRbenji (Dec 4, 2010)

More mantis shots.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahahah....classy 

Regards 

I wonder what happened next to last


----------

